# Professional looking website $$$?



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

I was told my website is "old fashion" by a professional and while I agree with them I am not able to spend $2000 or more to bring it into the 21st century...

Has any one here had a "professional" website built for $1000 or less?
I am not talking SEO with all the bells and whistles, just something functional...

Thanks!
Sal


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

salmangeri said:


> I was told my website is "old fashion" by a professional and while I agree with them I am not able to spend $2000 or more to bring it into the 21st century...
> 
> Has any one here had a "professional" website built for $1000 or less?
> I am not talking SEO with all the bells and whistles, just something functional...
> ...


Ignore them. Ken Fenner has one from the Brady Bunch era that gets more conversion than a...well, whatever gets a lot of conversion.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Mine was less than $1,000

http://quigleyspainting.ca/


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We don't have a website any more, well Behr paint gave us a free one but it is so limited as what we can do I really don't consider it a website. We use our FB page. I have been checking into a real website but between being lazy, slow work wise or to busy at times I haven't given it much thought.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Exactly, I haven't touched the website (though have a new full design sitting on my hard drive) in close to ten years. I will probably upload it over the next couple of weeks but for some reason my target demographic likes it (married, mostly female aged 42-59). I always here, "I really liked your website". I think it looks and reads dufus in 2014 so I'll change it but I have had the luxury of generating a ridiculous amount of leads exactly as it is. 

The design is not all that important to most people. Case in point. Godaddy. Worst website ever for a site. I think they may have just recently upgraded it. Before that it looked like something coded in MS-DOS.


----------



## creativeeyeball (Feb 20, 2014)

Good comments on website design. I will add one important factor that must be a key element for any website. How well it views on mobile and tablets. The majority of searches are on mobile phones now with smartphone penetration out numbering computers.

Key elements is quick and easy navigation. Websites need to be built that respond to all screen sizes. People have a very short attention span. If your site requires people to zoom in and out and doesn't navigate well, the relationship is over.

_____________________________
responsive website design


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Ken, To me, your site looks like a well established company that’s been around a long time. That’s a GOOOOOOD image to have in this business. I think I will load up MS-DOS and do some tweaking on mine.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> Exactly, I haven't touched the website (though have a new full design sitting on my hard drive) in close to ten years. I will probably upload it over the next couple of weeks but for some reason my target demographic likes it (married, mostly female aged 42-59). I always here, "I really liked your website". I think it looks and reads dufus in 2014 so I'll change it but I have had the luxury of generating a ridiculous amount of leads exactly as it is.
> 
> The design is not all that important to most people. Case in point. Godaddy. Worst website ever for a site. I think they may have just recently upgraded it. Before that it looked like something coded in MS-DOS.


If it ain't broke don't fix it! 

Lol MS-DOS is it sad that I still remember how to use that?


----------



## MDHpainting (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's a video tutorial on how to setup a website for your painting business. 

Please let me know if you found the video useful!


----------

